# Supprimer une boîte aux lettres dans Mail



## m0nst3r0m (26 Juillet 2010)

Bonsoir à tout le monde, tout est dans le titre.
Je viens d'acheter récemment une imac 21,5'' (hier) et je débute. En effet j'ai toujours travailler sous windows auparavant.

J'ai réussi à configurer Mail pour mes deux comptes gmail, mais pas réussi pour mon compte hotmail. J'ai donc décidé de supprimer ce compte mais cela m'est impossible. Je fais pourtant *BAL -> Supprimer la boîte aux lettres*, celle-ci se grise mais ne se supprime pas.

J'espère que quelqu'un pourra m'aider à ce sujet.

Merci d'avance


----------



## gillyns (26 Juillet 2010)

normalement dans les préférences, tu va dans l'onglet "comptes", tu choisis ton compte hotmail et tu clique sur le bouton "-" (opposé de +) en bas de la liste.

Si tu veut configurer ton compte hotmail, je sais que c'est possible (je l'ai fait mai il y a longtemps) : il faut installer un plugin et tu auras un choix en plus dans la liste quand tu configure ton compte. Je ne saurait te dire le nom ni où trouver ce plugin mais je sait qu'il existe. Google est notre ami


----------



## m0nst3r0m (26 Juillet 2010)

Impeccable, merci gillyns !

Elle s'est bien supprimer, je vais maintenant faire une recherche pour configurer un compte hotmail


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Juillet 2010)

Ici c'est un forum "matériel" comme indiqué plus haut "*iMac Intel Conseils et aide technique pour iMac avec processeur Intel (Core Duo et Core 2 Duo).*". On déplace.


----------

